# River Monsters last night.....



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Did anyone catch the episode of River Monsters on the Animal Planet Channel last night. It was talking about catching alligator gars and they filmed the episode here locally. Locally, I mean is on the Trinity River. They interviewed some guy name, Bobby Fly, in Browder's Marina at Lake Livingston because he caught some kind of record gar. Pretty interesting show. It was kind of cool to see a fishing show with some familiar waters that I fish in and can relate to. By the way, them alligator gars are pretty scary animals.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

I saw about 20 minutes of it. What an interesting program! like you said, sure was neat recognizing the waters they showed on tv!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty cool I wish I could have caught it! When are the re-runs? LOL

Andy


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I saw it I think they need less hype and more fishing. All the nonsense about the gar attacking people was a little over the top for me. Saw the first one too last week same thing except it was a "man eating" catfish some where. 90% of the show is hyping it up and 10% of it is fishing and telling us that there's no way the fish could be a man eater. Guess it makes good TV for those that don't actually know anything about the fish being caught.


----------



## GoneFishin0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

Watched it...Pretty Cool. I heard somthing I dont Know If I Agree With Though. They Said That The Biggest Freashwater Fish Was The CatFish at 600lbs. I am not saying I have caught one bigger But I have Caught Sturgen On The Columbia That Would be Guessed At Over 400lbs, I know They are'nt the biggest ones in the River and Would Think They have been well over 600 before.....Anyone have any thaughts on this.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

My father-in-law use to fish for sturgeons in northern California, and I know they had to weight over 600lbs. He has a picture with one hanging in the garage and it is from the ceiling to the floor. These are some ugly prehistoric looking fish. I agree with you Gonefishin.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GoneFishin0670 said:


> watched it...Pretty Cool. I heard somthing I dont Know If I Agree With Though. They Said That The Biggest Freashwater Fish Was The CatFish at 600lbs. I am not saying I have caught one bigger But I have Caught Sturgen On The Columbia That Would be Guessed At Over 400lbs, I know They are'nt the biggest ones in the River and Would Think They have been well over 600 before.....Anyone have any thaughts on this.


Think you called it, GF..check out below...

"Just exactly which Western river boasts the biggest sturgeon remains something of a question. Officially, the largest white sturgeon ever caught came from the Fraser River in British Columbia, and weighed 1,800 pounds. The largest white sturgeon taken on hook and line is officially Joe Pallotta's 468-pound Sacramento River fish. Both of these marks are challenged, however, by a host of imperfectly documented pretenders, such as the fish from Astoria on the Columbia that was exhibited at the 1893 Chicago World's Fair and said to weigh 2,000 pounds. On the hook and line side, a bank fisherman below Bonneville caught a sturgeon during the mid-1970's that was estimated to weigh 600 pounds, according to Galbreath, and similar reports have been heard from the Fraser where a fish weighing an unofficial 840 pounds was taken by a sportsman in 1979."


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought it was a good show overall and agree the "fear factor" was overplayed. 

They chose not to open the "box" relative to bow fishing for gars and the new State llimits in Tx. Probably a wise decision.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

GoneFishin0670 said:


> Watched it...Pretty Cool. I heard somthing I dont Know If I Agree With Though. They Said That The Biggest Freashwater Fish Was The CatFish at 600lbs. I am not saying I have caught one bigger But I have Caught Sturgen On The Columbia That Would be Guessed At Over 400lbs, I know They are'nt the biggest ones in the River and Would Think They have been well over 600 before.....Anyone have any thaughts on this.


There have been white sturgeon caught out of the Snake River in Idaho and the Frasier River in British Columbia that went way over 1000 one close to 1500.

Thing is, sturgeon are somewhat anadromous, meaning they spend part of their life in salt or brackish water, so I guess if they are talking about PURELY freshwater fish they could still be correct.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

bigcountryjc said:


> I saw it I think they need less hype and more fishing. All the nonsense about the gar attacking people was a little over the top for me. Saw the first one too last week same thing except it was a "man eating" catfish some where. 90% of the show is hyping it up and 10% of it is fishing and telling us that there's no way the fish could be a man eater. Guess it makes good TV for those that don't actually know anything about the fish being caught.


I saw this one too....he went and fished for days if not weeks, trying to catch this "man-eating" catfish. What a joke! I know they're really big catfish in this world, but c'mon at least catch some fish during the show!:rotfl:


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

They wouldn't catch a sturgeon for this show anyway. even though they look prehistoric, even the largest ones have small mouths and don't appear dangerous at all. Not much of a sensational story there...... so they just gloss over the facts...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I saw that episode a month or so ago. Somewhere I remember saying they put in the Trinity somewhere just outside Palestine, Tx. I spend a week every month with a buddy of mine on Lake Palestine...for something different we might have to run over to Palestine (about 35 mi from Lake Palestine) and give that a try!!

Trouble is, my buddy is a Cajun,.....prolly want to clean and eat the durn thing!! LOL Gar Coubion or how ever you spell it!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------

